# Roof venting with whirlybird?  or another option?



## G Dot (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a house built in 1942 that does not have ventilation on the roof above a medium sized attic space.  

I want to install a whirlybird vent up there but my question is this - with the attic space not going to the peak of the roof, the whirlybird would be installed approx. 3/4 of the way up the roof.  It will not stick above the peak and therefore will not have 360° of wind hitting it causing it to spin.  Does it need to spin in order to work effectively?

Thank you.  
Glenn in Edmonton


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome Glenn:
We are happy to have you. Yes, you can use whirlybirds; the draft over the roof goes back down the other slope enough to operate it.
Or you could consider using louver vents on each end for such a small space.
One more thing, please don't put plastic bags over the whirlybirds in the winter; ventilation needs to be year-round.
Glenn


----------



## G Dot (Oct 16, 2008)

A quick follow up question....

I have a chimney in the centre as well.  How close can the whirlybird be placed to it?

Re: Louver vents.  Do you mean on the side (walls)?  I would have to cut through the plaster.  Is this better?  It is not easier to do, but it would look better.  Hmmmm.  Thoughts?


----------



## G Dot (Oct 16, 2008)

And thanks for your help.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello Glenn:
I would want to keep the whirlybirds 10' from the chimney.
I don't understand why the louver vents would have to be cut through the plaster. Perhaps you mean exterior plaster or stucco. Cutting through several layers of shingles would be almost equal to cutting through stucco. Its a toss up, whichever is easier on your aching back (that's how I would have to consider it).
You are very welcome, that's what we are here for; it also helps stimulate my mind in retirement. Helping people is far and away better than shuffel board, kniting or ceramics.
Glenn


----------



## G Dot (Oct 16, 2008)

10 feet from the chimney or 10 inches?  If it is 10' away, should I then put up two vents, equally spaced from the chimney, near the edge of the roof?  Or does that matter if I only put up one near one edge?

Re: Side vents?  Ya, I think there would definitely be a lot of work cutting that stuff out.  Plus, I don't want to risk cracking it if I use too much pressure with the saw.  

I will take a couple of pictures and post them up so that I am 100% clear.  Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 16, 2008)

10 ft away from and 2 ft below,  minimum.


----------



## G Dot (Oct 17, 2008)

Here are pics of the roof for further assistance.


----------



## G Dot (Oct 17, 2008)

OR .... should I just leave it because it has been this way for 66+ years?

What made me originally look into this is because this will be my second year in the house and there was a tremendous ice damming issue on the roof.  

Should I leave it and just get an ice rake and remove the snow when it builds up?  

Thanks for your help again....


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 17, 2008)

In your location, It seems to me that louver vents on the wall would be better. As snow builds up on the roof, the whirly birds will hold snow and could possibly add even more problems. The wall louvers would be protected from the chimney, the weather and from ice. 

90% of the time, the best way is the hardest way lol


----------



## G Dot (Oct 24, 2008)

Should I just leave it?


----------



## handyguys (Dec 11, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't clutter up the front of the house with whirlybirds. I would do larger gable vents or a ridge vent.

We discussed this on todays podcast at
The Handyguys Podcast » Blog Archive » Episode #46 - Attic venting and compressors


----------

